
Foundery – Idea network for gathering skilled people around world-changing ideas - Foundery
http://www.wearefoundery.com
======
Foundery
Foundery is an idea network where passionate innovators and visionaries can
come together to create teams around world-changing ideas. Visionaries submit
ideas in the form of "what if ___" questions and skilled individuals are
paired with those visionaries to create teams. Foundery aims to revolutionize
the way we go about creating companies. Our soft launch is August first. We
hope to see you there and we would love to get your feedback.

